# New 50 Gallon Planted Aquarium



## Eartheater (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I am kinda new to Keeping fish and For sure new to having a planted tank. So what I have is a 50 gallon that is 3 feet long, 1 1/2 feet wide and 1 1/2 tall. I have a 4 foot t5 light on it right now and ordered a 3 foot one. I had another tank set up but it was leaking. I have a Fluval 205 for a filter, 5lb co2 tank with a Milwaukee regulator/solenoid/bublecounter with a powerhead for co2 defusion(i built a reactor from a old water filter, almost ready to install). 
As for plants I have lots of Glosso, Java fern on drift wood and a Crypt(cant remember what one). For fish I have 8 Kribs, 2 White Angel fish, 4 Ottos, 5 Green corries and one albino BNP. Dosing EI for 40-60gallons. Well here it is. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see they grow...nice tank!


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks great! Get some caves for those kribs so they pop out the 'wee ones


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree get some caves for the kribs, they love that. Your tank looks nice and is gonna look awesome when the plants grow, good job


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, no!! Another earth eater lol Welcome aboard


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol there's confusion for the rest of us!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

you need more plants!


----------



## Eartheater (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I see I have made a nemesis already.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice tank, love kribs....and angels...again, very nice tank...


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Will look even better when all your plants fill in
Might want to add a few more plants along the back to hide some of the equipment

Could use half a coconut shell with a small hole in it for a krib crib


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Eartheater said:


> Well I see I have made a nemesis already.


Lol, yep Do you have any earth eaters? I did when I created the user name a 3-4 years ago befor I had to make a new one because the forum crashed. I miss my eartheaters lol. Its also the username I use on all the forums I go on. I guess were username twins lol


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to add to your adventure.....I like the fact that you have an number of kribs together....I have a pair and the male often picks on the female...does anyone know if it is better to keep a group together...or more females to males....?


----------

